# Heading home



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

This is a follow up thread to my Finding a new home? thread. I spent the past 4 months with the boat on the west coast of Florida, and I am sorry to say that it wasn't all that I had hoped it would be. To be fair, the continuation of the pandemic, the damage to the rudder, dealing with this guy (more here) who now runs/owns his grandfather-in-law's marina, and several big home projects (new roof, and new external doors) put a crimp in my plans.

Because my wife was recovering from rotator cuff surgery, I brought the boat down with crew that I met online. This time she is excited to be joining me. The Admiral and I will set out on my 34 year old O'day 35 to cross the Okeechobee Waterway starting tomorrow.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I probably could have told you. I thought you were going too fast to like the trip and where you ended up wasn't "special".

Let me know if you want some suggestions for a cruising trip back up.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Don.

You're right in that I was trying to make time as I was heading south. I had two crew changes planned; Portsmouth, VA, and Savannah-ish, GA (For those of you that don't remember Savannah was where things really went south). I wanted to respect the crew's schedules. Also, my wife was planning to arrive on October 31, and I wanted to be here when she arrived. I landed in Fort Myers Beach on October 30. The trip back should be more relaxed.

The plan is to leave the house buttoned up for another 5 months, and head up the Caloosahatchee to the Franklin Lock Campground, where we have a reservation, starting at 0900 tomorrow. I have broken the trip into three ten-night legs, with plans to stay longer at any stop that we are enjoying. Here is the first leg with the projected distance from the prior stop;

Franklin Lock, FL 30nm
Moorhaven City Docks, FL 36nm 
Indian Town Marina, FL 42nm
Fort Pearce, FL 45nm 
Cape Canaveral, FL 64nm (offshore?) 
New Smyrna Beach, FL 50nm 
St Augustine, FL 60nm (offshore?) 
Fernandina Beach, FL 54nm - we will stay here for 2 nights
Morning Star Marina, GA 34nm 
Wahoo River Anchorage, SC 42nm

Suggestions on places/sights to visit would be appreciated!

I will update the route here as we proceed north.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I thought the trip across the state was a blast. 
Leave plenty of time in St Augustine to visit the "old" town and the fort there is magnificent. Outside to St Augustine ONLY if the weather is nice. Daytona was fun some years back, but I don't know about now.
Charleston is a much better stop than Savanna, IMO. Closer to the coast, easy access (one can sail in) and the City Marina is one of the best in the nation. The town and Ft. Sumter are well worth the visit.
I liked Beaufort NC, not SC, as it had the feel of a New England fishing village behind Cape Hatteras. I can't think of any reason to go around Cape Hatteras unless the weather is perfect. The inside trip was really fun.
Elizabeth City was also a fun stop, but it may not be now.
You can anchor in Atlantic City NJ, if you need to. Kinda near the bridge on the south side, but the current runs strongly and holding is only good if you have good ground tackle. A good place to rest for the night, but unless the weather is terrible, I wouldn't stay long unless you go for a slip.
After that the only spectacular stop I can think of is anchoring under the CG station at Sandy Hook. A lovely and safe anchorage, but lots of buoys to keep an eye out for. If you aren't going into NY harbor, but across to the south shore of Long Island, keep a sharp lookout for traffic and buoys. Both are plentiful. 
The trip up the river to LI Sound can be fun, if you don't get caught by an adverse current. LI Sound is full of great stops and one could probably spend months there and not see every interesting spot. I'd think Mystic is a don't miss, but haven't been there by boat, yet. Have fun.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Looking at the first leg, my immediate thought is you shouldn’t miss Cumberland Island. I’d pick it over Fernandina any day. We are also heading north and were there for a few days last week (we’re wrapping up our third year of going south for the winter and north for the summer). Lovely hiking, and if you anchor up by Plum Orchard on the Brickhill you’ll feel like you have the place to yourself compared to the southern end.

If you haven’t been vaccinated yet and are trying to minimize potential COVID exposure, skip St. Augustine. Friends of ours told us it was packed and “What’s a mask?” was the unofficial motto there.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

cthoops said:


> Looking at the first leg, my immediate thought is you shouldn't miss Cumberland Island. I'd pick it over Fernandina any day. We are also heading north and were there for a few days last week (we're wrapping up our third year of going south for the winter and north for the summer). Lovely hiking, and if you anchor up by Plum Orchard on the Brickhill you'll feel like you have the place to yourself compared to the southern end.
> 
> If you haven't been vaccinated yet and are trying to minimize potential COVID exposure, skip St. Augustine. Friends of ours told us it was packed and "What's a mask?" was the unofficial motto there.


Thanks for the recommendations! Cumberland Island? Is there anywhere to put in there? Dining? Fernandina had a bunch of nice dining options, and looked like a really nice place to visit on our way down.

Fortunately, we have been vaccinated, but that does not spare one from CONTRATCTING Covid, just from dying from it.

Almost forgot... We are having to delay (for the second time). My wife's #2 molar just started acting up, and she is going to try to have it removed ASAP. We won't be heading out until the Admiral is feeling better.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Cumberland is a National Seashore that is only accessible by boat. There isn’t a marina or any restaurants or shops - just a handful of private homes and a few other buildings. It has 50 miles of hiking trails and roads, and a variety of wildlife like armadillos, wild horses, and wild boars. No vehicles except for National Park Service trucks. It’s one of our favorite spots. If you have the time, enjoy trails, and don’t mind the lack of amenities then it’s a must see. 

The more “popular“ trails are on the south part of the island and there is a large anchorage there with a dock for the dinghy (and the ferry that comes from St Mary’s), but the north section is also lovely (and less busy) with an anchorage and dock by the Plum Orchard mansion on the Brickhill River.

Sorry to hear about your wife’s molar. Glad you’re somewhere it can be easily taken care of. Enjoy your trip! We are currently in South Carolina and will be back in Groton, CT in 3 weeks or so, weather permitting. First order of business when we arrive is to get our vaccinations!


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

Fernandina downtown small, a few walkable blocks with cobblestone street and old house tours.
Palace Saloon, oldest in Florida. Restaurants,coffee, ice cream shops. Hamburgers to Expensive.


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

Fernandina downtown small, a few walkable blocks with cobblestone street and old house tours.
Palace Saloon, oldest in Florida. Restaurants,coffee, ice cream shops. Hamburgers to Expensive


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

capta said:


> Charleston is a much better stop than Savanna, IMO.


I have to agree with this from the standpoint of accessibility but Savanah does have a unique charm. Like Capta said Charleston City Marina is outstanding and easy to get to but a little too pricey for my meager means. I would have to anchor out and use one of the cheaper marinas up stream to land the dinghy if I wanted to explore the city. I guess I'm just not a Ritz Carlton type of guy. Do watch out for the current there, sometimes you can get contrary wind and current there.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

contrarian said:


> I have to agree with this from the standpoint of accessibility but Savanah does have a unique charm. Like Capta said Charleston City Marina is outstanding and easy to get to but a little too pricey for my meager means. I would have to anchor out and use one of the cheaper marinas up stream to land the dinghy if I wanted to explore the city. I guess I'm just not a Ritz Carlton type of guy. Do watch out for the current there, sometimes you can get contrary wind and current there.


I lived in the Charleston City Marina for a number of years and didn't think it all that expensive considering all the services. Perhaps it has gone up a lot or transient slips are much more expensive? I paid about $300.00 a month for a 33 foot boat, all inclusive (water, electric, parking, garbage, etc).


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

$28.00 a foot per month is out of my league.
Must of been a while back when you were there.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I stayed in Charleston City Marina, now a Safe Harbor Marina, on my way down. One night for my O'day 35 was $79.90.

We were supposed to head out today. but the Admiral is having a tooth issue.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Admiral's tooth issue resolved itself!!! We started our trek across the Florida peninsula this morning an hour later than planned. We're settled in at the Franklin Lock for the night. Happy to be underway 😊


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Have a safe and hopefully enjoyable passage. I've stayed aboard 20 of the last 30 days in RI. I can tell you unequivocally, there is no rush to get back yet. I bet 8 out of 10 days had winds over 20 kts and many gusting in the 30s or even low 40s. Combined with temps generally in the 40s and it's not shoulder season, it's armpit season. It's been almost all internal commissioning and working remotely down below. We're happy to get a jump on things and boats are launching far ahead of schedule it seems, but it's not time to sail yet. No real break on the horizon, but by the end of May to early June, you should be in good shape. Take your time.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We are on the east coast of Florida. Made it to Fort Pierce today!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> We are on the east coast of Florida. Made it to Fort Pierce today!


You going to look for a good weather window and take a magic carpet ride on the Gulf Stream for a bit?


----------



## seabeau (Oct 5, 2014)

There is a shorter, far less trafficked and quicker route into the environs of Savannah, from the "outside" than via the Savannah River. It is from the Southeast via Wassaw Sound and the Wilmington River and brings you up to either Wilmington Island or the ICW and Thunderbolt and back North to the Savannah River as necessary. However the Sound is very, very shallow with soft shifting sandbars and it's navigational buoys tend to move around a bit with each hurricane or nor'easter.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We will see what the Admiral and weather allow. Right now we're motoring up the AICW towards Titusville. We'll get about halfway there and drop the hook. Amazing houses along this stretch - Indian River Shores.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Years back I was on a delivery from Antigua to Wrightsville Beach. We stopped once in Bahamas, once in FL if I recall correctly then went out into the Gulf Stream. Going north outside was fine and fast.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

For anyone following my route, we are in Titusville FL tonight. Wind on the nose most of the day, but we still managed to average 5 kts. @ 0.32 GPH. Not bad for an old boat!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

South florida icw = tour de real estate


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

More pics for us stay-at-home types...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Come on man, get out there! 

Just encouragement, I know the wife’s comfort is primary. Personally, I’d find a full passage on the ICW excruciating. I think I’d rather be in a heated or air conditioned trawler’s pilot house, if I had to do it.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Dropped the hook early today. We are just inside the Ponce de Leon Inlet. Heading outside to St Augustine Inlet tomorrow.

Look closely and you'll see the lighthouse


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Come on man, get out there!
> 
> Just encouragement, I know the wife's comfort is primary. Personally, I'd find a full passage on the ICW excruciating. I think I'd rather be in a heated or air conditioned trawler's pilot house, if I had to do it.


Temperature has been great! Not too hot during the day (thanks to the bimini), and not too cool at night (thanks to the cabin fans). No AC or heat needed.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

For a sailboat, doing this trip in my O'day35 is perfect. The mast height allows us to pass under the Port Mayaca RR Bridge (49 foot clearance), and even with the deep keel version, we have been able to navigate everywhere safely.









The original Universal M25 continues to push us along at a constant 0.31GPH. With the Genoa unfurled, we have exceeded 7kts.

We have room for all the crap that the Admiral brought aboard, including her herb garden!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

That looks pretty pleasant. Enjoy the trip.

I actually looked to see if I could scoot around Cape Hatteras, if I ducked into the Fall Annapolis show, before heading further south this coming winter. But, no can do. Definite advantage to have an ICW compatible vessel.


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

eherlihy said:


> Thanks Don.
> 
> You're right in that I was trying to make time as I was heading south. I had two crew changes planned; Portsmouth, VA, and Savannah-ish, GA (For those of you that don't remember Savannah was where things really went south). I wanted to respect the crew's schedules. Also, my wife was planning to arrive on October 31, and I wanted to be here when she arrived. I landed in Fort Myers Beach on October 30. The trip back should be more relaxed.
> 
> ...


I seem to remember stopping in Cape Canaveral for fuel three years ago. I really liked the port. It was easy to navigate. Enjoyed a nice lunch. I didn't note any marina I'd like to stay in, but there might be a nice anchorage. From there I sailed overnight to my homeport: Fort Lauderdale. If you plan to cruise in FL a lot, I recommend joining one of the FL yacht clubs that have reciprocal amenities including overnight stays (first night free). Looks like you don't do overnight trips. Those are actually my husband's and my favorites.


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

Minnewaska said:


> That looks pretty pleasant. Enjoy the trip.
> 
> I actually looked to see if I could scoot around Cape Hatteras, if I ducked into the Fall Annapolis show, before heading further south this coming winter. But, no can do. Definite advantage to have an ICW compatible vessel.


Going around Hatteras was one of my favorite trips. It is gorgeous. But you need a good weather window. I spent a few nights in CapeCharles waitiing for the window. But Cape Charles was a blast.


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

SanderO said:


> Years back I was on a delivery from Antigua to Wrightsville Beach. We stopped once in Bahamas, once in FL if I recall correctly then went out into the Gulf Stream. Going north outside was fine and fast.


North is usually the better trip. South you have to hug the coast. But going up the coast of FL is really fine. It's the Chesapeake to SC that's the tough part. If your vertical clearance allows you can choose to go inside. Otherwise you need a good weather window to round Cape Hatteras.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

eherlihy said:


> ....
> 
> We have room for all the crap that the Admiral brought aboard, including her herb garden!
> View attachment 139221


Yikes, does your wife have a SN account? "loose lips sink ships..."


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We are just north of Sy Augustine. Beautiful anchorage, but the bugs chased us inside.







67 nautical miles


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice bug pic


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

eherlihy said:


> We are just north of Sy Augustine. Beautiful anchorage, but the bugs chased us inside.


No Seeums are the worst for me. They can manage to ruin the best sunsets. Fly's and skeeters aren't much fun either but that's what you get when you visit paradise.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Squirt bottles of repel seem to work well for me
Can also squirt around the entrances
Without a good breeze...you are food


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We brought a battery operated bug zapper. It looks like a badminton racket. These are a NECESSITY on a cruising boat. I killed the last one by splashing sea water on it. The head of this one stays in a plastic bag when not in use.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Fernandina Beach tonight!


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks like you're making good progress. Might even be able to beat the next front coming your way on Thursday if you make good progress tomorrow !


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> These are a NECESSITY on a cruising boat.


,when near shore.......

There's another solution. 

Actually, we just obtained one of those too, but haven't needed it yet. Thankfully, our marina is not buggy and it seems we're not often in buggy anchorages. When we are, it's awful. When anchored outside Potter's Cove, I never tuck up close to shore, for that reason.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We are staying in Fernandina Beach for another night. We need to do laundry, and enjoy the old town one more night.

Last night was nuts. We are on the inside of the south finger pier. Next to us was a ~65 foot Kady-Krogen trawler. We went to bed with light winds out of the south. Not a good thing. If you have been here you know what I mean. Then, at 2am the halyard and lazy jacks started to slap the mast like crazy. I went on deck to tighten things down, and the wind was now blowing 35+kts from the west. Spot lights were flashing everywhere in the mooring field, water was washing over the dock, and the trawler next to us was bouncing like crazy. It seems that a wind squall(?) had pushed through. 

Very glad to be in the lee of that trawler.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Bugs in Potters Cove are not as prevalent, or persistent, as the bugs here. We had green heads chasing us up the Tomalato River yesterday as we motor sailed at 6.5kts. There is a satisfying "Crack" when you hit them.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Passed through Jekyll Creek today. No issues ( other than green heads). Now in a marina near Brunswick Georgia.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Glad you‘re making good progress. The fly thing sounds like a real buzz kill.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Spent the night at anchor on a creek in Georgia. 8 foot tide and a flat plain make for a RIPPING CURRENT! The Rocna held well here. Sand/mud bottom.

I had tried to anchor closer to / along the ICW, but no go after 2 attempts







. Charts said mud bottom, but the anchor came up clean. This was the first time that I have had trouble.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Beautiful views. Just had the conversation, with the dock master, on why I wouldn’t want to be pinned down to one waterfront home and one water view. I can get a different million dollar view at will. Then he mentioned boats depreciate and I stopped arguing hard for my position.

Still blowing hard in the morning, with temps in the 40s. I’d drag a bucket. Pollen season too.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

We were quite surprised at the strength of the currents while at anchor during our first year heading south but once we realized the Rocna was always holding, we stopped thinking about it. The nice thing about the current is it does seem to keep the anchor and chain from getting too muddy. I think the water rushing by just cleans it right off as you raise the anchor!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We made it out of Georgia! Spending the night at a marina in Hilton Head that is a little bit too chi-chi for me. The Admiral likes that I took her out for Mother's Day though, and that's all that matters!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

cthoops said:


> We were quite surprised at the strength of the currents while at anchor during our first year heading south but once we realized the Rocna was always holding, we stopped thinking about it. The nice thing about the current is it does seem to keep the anchor and chain from getting too muddy. I think the water rushing by just cleans it right off as you raise the anchor!


The first spot was right next to the ICW, and highly rated in ActiveCaptain. I tried to anchor twice, but each time when setting the anchor it dragged.

We therefore went about 4 miles ahead and found a beautiful anchorage in a creek. The first attempt here dragged too, but the reason is that I dropped the chain and hook too quickly (I was tired) and the chain wrapped around the Rocna. Second set was perfect.

Things sometimes work out for the best!


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> Beautiful views. Just had the conversation, with the dock master, on why I wouldn't want to be pinned down to one waterfront home and one water view. I can get a different million dollar view at will. Then he mentioned boats depreciate and I stopped arguing hard for my position.


In a similar conversation I pointed out that at least the boat will float when sea levels rise...truthfully walking away is definitely the better option


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the pics! Great for us arm-chair sailors stuck working at home trying to catch up on boat projects on the weekends


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Beaufort SC








We had a short day of motor sailing today - only 5hrs. Meeting some friends in Beaufort. Weather looks sketchy for the next couple of days, so we may stay put.

We did a tour of the Verdier house in downtown. The docent was great.. I have never been here before, but it is a cool city.

There is a swing bridge about 1/2 a mile upstream from us, and it shuts down to boat traffic at 7:am. We have to make the go/no go decision by then. No marinas until Charleston


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

If you stay in Beaufort tomorrow, be sure to get a tomato pie at Low Country Produce on Cartaret Street. It will change your life. We get one every time now.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Hopefully, you have learned from the past and have enough rum aboard for this run


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The scotch is holding up nicely 👌


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

emcentar said:


> In a similar conversation I pointed out that at least the boat will float when sea levels rise...truthfully walking away is definitely the better option


It also factored in to some degree. Going to happen. No one knows when or by how much.

However, the place we were considering buying was on the southwestern shore area of Nantucket. We have friends there. However, ACK is essentially a huge sand bar (try to find a bolder on the island) and that shoreline has been eroding away for years. Even inland a block or two is vulnerable, due to the few lakes that would flood, if/when the ocean breaches the beach line into them and they become tidal. Worse, they suffer storm rise.

A summer home-boat has been a great choice.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

cthoops said:


> If you stay in Beaufort tomorrow, be sure to get a tomato pie at Low Country Produce on Cartaret Street. It will change your life. We get one every time now.


The weather forecast looks sketchy for the next few days, and Charleston, our next stop, is a hike from here. Therefore, it looks like we will stay in Beaufort, and have a chance to try the tomato pie!

There is also a fantastic ice cream shop, Kilwins, that the Admiral has fallen in love with. Apparently, they are a national chain, but we just discovered it.









Here is a picture from the boat of the dock that I took the last picture from.








Tomato pies!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Still in Beaufort SC waiting on weather.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

How did you like the tomato pie?? Your picture made me want another one, but alas, we are too far away now (made it to Elizabeth City yesterday).

The weather has been incredibly challenging lately, but it looks like it should switch to a more typical May pattern soon.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

cthoops said:


> How did you like the tomato pie?? Your picture made me want another one, but alas, we are too far away now (made it to Elizabeth City yesterday).
> 
> The weather has been incredibly challenging lately, but it looks like it should switch to a more typical May pattern soon.


The Admiral nixed the tomato pie. She has an aversion to mayonnaise, so I lose out on the experience too. ☹

We are hanging out here for a third day because of the forecast. I am going back to Low Country Produce for some pickled artichokes, and anything else that the Admiral approves. She is currently in the galley preparing sausage and peppers, and pork cutlets, so I am not bemoaning the pie.









Yesterday we visited St. Helena's Church and the graveyard around it. Fascinating place, and the caretaker gave us a private tour. She took a bunch of pictures/videos, but none had anything to do with sailing, so I won't post them here.

Plan to get underway tomorrow, as far as we can, and drop the hook


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> She has an aversion to mayonnaise, so I lose out on the experience too.


You're not allowed to have your own pie?

My wife and I both have things aboard the other doesn't like. We agree more than disagree. Often the differences are the best, as their is no competition for the finite supply.

Then again, I'm trying to get my head around tomatoes and mayonnaise in pastry. Must be more to it.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Bummer about the pie, but I totally understand. Beaufort is such a great stop. It’s actually high on our list of potential places to live some day when we finally decide to settle down and pick one spot.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> Then again, I'm trying to get my head around tomatoes and mayonnaise in pastry. Must be more to it.


Believe me, I was skeptical too. But the ingredients include perfectly ripened tomatoes with real flavor (not like the typical grocery store tomatoes), cheese, mayonnaise, herbs, and the most wonderful flaky, buttery crust. SO good. We've recommended buying one there to several cruising friends and they have all raved about it. We usually start talking about it several weeks before we arrive.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

cthoops said:


> perfectly ripened tomatoes with real flavor (not like the typical grocery store tomatoes), cheese, mayonnaise, herbs,


Cheese and herbs is sounding more like it. Would love to give it a go.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Almost made our way to Charleston SC today. After 54nm (10.5 hrs) along the ICW with the wind and current against us, we quit for the night.

Offshore, there are gale warnings and 12-14 foot seas. I'm gonna need a bigger boat for that.

We will skip Charleston, and stay in the ICW until the water settles down.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Bigger boat...


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

RegisteredUser said:


> Bigger boat...


Nuh Uh. We have a bigger boat and no way would we be outside in this week's SE Coast weather. In fact, we couldn't get outside right now if we wanted to because the inlet is a solid breaking wall of water all the way across.

We saw a report from a Leopard 48 catamaran that got caught out short of Beaufort NC when the front came down. They said they were taking solid water over the cabin top. For those not familiar with an L48 catamaran, the cabin top is ~15' off the water.

Mark


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We're in Belhaven NC at the River Forest Marina today. Less than $60/night free laundry and free use of golf carts to see the town. Bathrooms are SPOTLESS!

Other marinas could learn a lot from this place.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Coast is clearing up here. Temps rising, winds moderating and we‘re now the “Open Rhode” effective today. Virtually no more COVID restrictions. Was out late last night having dinner at a distanced table and we were the last in the place. As we were leaving, they were fully setting the bar back up.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

well slow down and explore the area since it is already going to be hot by time you get up to the Chesapeake


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We are currently in the Chesapeake! We went from Coinjock to Point Comfort today. Currently sitting on the hook with about 5 other boats, rockin' and rollin'.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We spent last night at a great little marina, called Dozier's Yacht Center. Really nice facilities and a loaner car! Unfortunately, we had to make 56 miles today, and I have to plan on 5kts, so we left at 5:am to make it to our next stop.









All along the way we were visited, repeatedly, by hordes of little black biting flies. I have to say my impression of the Chesapeake is less than I had hoped.









Average speed was 5.6kts, so we arrived early!😀


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Sunrise on the Chesapeake


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

You’re making good progress! This is likely to be a very unpopular opinion amongst many of the forum members, but I don’t particularly care for the Chesapeake myself and we’ve spent quite a bit of time on it over the past three years of cruising up and down. The season is shorter in New England, but the sailing is far superior IMO.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a friend that keeps his boat in RI and commuted from his home in Annapolis. Moved across country and still commutes to RI. Pretty much says it all. 

Annapolis is a great town and the shoulder seasons are warmer, but I'll take New England any day. That is except this coming Memorial weekend, where temps will top in the 50s and wind on Saturday is predicted as 20 gusting 30. That's unusually bad, but makes a few flies seem okay.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

cthoops said:


> You're making good progress! This is likely to be a very unpopular opinion amongst many of the forum members, but I don't particularly care for the Chesapeake myself and we've spent quite a bit of time on it over the past three years of cruising up and down. The season is shorter in New England, but the sailing is far superior IMO.


Thanks for the encouragement! We left from Fort Myers on April 26. Our departure was questionable because my wife said she was having tooth pain the night before. The morning that we left, she said that the pain was less, and that she wanted to go - in an hour!

I threw my stuff in a bag then ran to the boat with most of the provisions while she packed. We made it to the Franklin Lock Campground, which we had reserved several days earlier, in time for a nice dinner.

We stayed in Fernandina Beach for 2 nights (planned), and three nights in Beaufort, SC for 3 (weather). Otherwise, we have been underway... it seems like forever.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

It can definitely feel like a slog at times, but once you’re anchored in Atlantic Highlands all of the harder parts will be behind you. You’ll get a huge morale booster simply from being close enough to see NYC and knowing you’re a hop, skip, and a jump away from home waters. 

I can’t begin to describe how much my mood improved once we hit AH a few weeks ago. Mr. cthoops was very thankful.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Here are a couple of random observations of what worked, and what didn't:

Good stuff:
Dometic cf-50 refrigerator- unfortunately the controls went belly up at Osprey Marina in SC. Fortunately, there is an override switch. It has been operating as a freezer since. We have been freezing some stuff, and using that stuff to keep other stuff cool. So far, so good!

MX Mariner on my android phone. I am not an Apple fan, and this $10 app is the fastest, easiest, way to measure distance and predict arrival times. If you are an Android user, give it a try.

Aqua Map on my Android tablet. - the ACOE survey feature makes this a "MUST HAVE." The Admiral and I have touched bottom more times than I can count, and each time it is because we were not paying attention to Aqua Map's survey. EVERY time Aqua Map guided us to deeper water. I would not travel the AICW without Aqua Map Master.

An AIS TRANSPONDER! See and be seen!!!! My Vesper XB-8000 integrates with Aqua Map, and targets and depths appear on the display. Why anyone would buy a receiver only is beyond me.

Any kind of sun shade. My wife bought a pashimi and some clips from the dollar store. It has proved invaluable for relief in the afternoon.

Also, I have to mention the boat. The O'day35 is perfect for this journey. With the 47 foot mast and 5.7 foot draft, it seems that it was built for this voyage.

Not so good stuff:
The electronic bug zapper died. We have been dealing with numerous forms of flies and midgees, and these things just don't last. This is the second one that we've bought, and they both shorted out soon after we started using them.

Thermacell- we had midgees on a Biblical scale (seriously - this was horror movie stuff). The Thermacell didn't really keep them away. The home made screens, and rolled up towels in the dorades, kept them out of the cabin.

Chart kits... almost useless. The scales of the charts are too big, too small, certain cities are not featured, and the orientation (which way is North?) is different on different pages. I have 4 kits covering New England to Florida. Each of these cost over $125. MX Mariner and Aqua Map are FAR more useful.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Turn back, it’s downright nasty here this weekend. Woke to 25g30 and temps in low 40s, with rain. Naturally, something was banging on deck, so I had to go above in this snot (it was loose bimini framing).

Worst Memorial Day weekend weather I can remember (probably just a bad attitude). Slip into Annapolis. Go have some Oyster shooters at Middletons or a Guinness and smoked salmon plate at Castle Bay and contemplate your next move.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Turn back, it's downright nasty here this weekend. Woke to 25g30 and temps in low 40s, with rain. Naturally, something was banging on deck, so I had to go above in this snot (it was loose bimini framing).
> 
> Worst Memorial Day weekend weather I can remember (probably just a bad attitude). Slip into Annapolis. Go have some Oyster shooters at Middletons or a Guinness and smoked salmon plate at Castle Bay and contemplate your next move.


Weather put the kabosh on the boating plans of thousands in Southern NE this Memorial day weekend... which is the "traditional" start of boating in the region.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We are sitting tight in Annapolis till Sunday. It's in the mid 50's here and raining. Winds aren't too bad in this well protected marina.

Before we left, I bought a Mr Heater Little Buddy ( not for sale in Massachusetts). At the time i thought it was unnecessary, but memories of the delivery that i did in November on a boat with no working heat made me buy it just in case. I sparked it up for the first time this morning. All I can say is WOW!🌞🏖


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I’ve used a Mr Buddy aboard over the winter. They out out some heat. Be sure to ventilate. After a day down below with one, I had some mild symptoms of CO uptake.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> I've used a Mr Buddy aboard over the winter. They out out some heat. Be sure to ventilate. After a day down below with one, I had some mild symptoms of CO uptake.


Yes, that was a concern of mine. I have a CO detector right above where the heater is, the dorades are right over that, and I have left the companionway hatch slightly open. It's on low right now, and I am watching it like a hawk, because I have never used it before.

Right now my wife is comfy in the cabin wearing her shorts!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Espar forced air is really nice when the weather gets cold. I have 3 outlets and it delivers the most heat to the outlet closest to the heater... which is OK... It's where I sleep. You can close the grilles to change the volume of air distributed so the aft cabin is closed during the day and more warm air goes to the main cabin (much larger), Espar definitely makes for a comfortable dry cabin... and that makes for a huge difference in cold wet weather.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The boat that i did the delivery on had a Webasto that was poorly installed, right next to the cabin that I used. When it was on, or starting, it sounded like an Electrolux vacuum. However, it kept drawing air into the fuel lines and the diesel would stall. I taught the owner how to bleed his Yanmar as a result. There were outlets in the aft cabin (where I was) the main cabin, and the forward cabin. 

My limited experience kind of soured me on diesel heating.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> The boat that i did the delivery on had a Webasto that was poorly installed, right next to the cabin that I used. When it was on, or starting, it sounded like an Electrolux vacuum. However, it kept drawing air into the fuel lines and the diesel would stall. I taught the owner how to bleed his Yanmar as a result. There were outlets in the aft cabin (where I was) the main cabin, and the forward cabin.
> 
> My limited experience kind of soured me on diesel heating.


Don't be discouraged. My Airtronic4 is very quiet... can barely even hear it and I sleep on top of the heater. I can hear the click of the fuel pump which is also not loud by any measure. The circulated air is picked up from the aft bilge where the lazarettes are. There are no diesel or exhaust smells in the heated air. The thermostat works well and when it reaches design temp it goes into an even quieter mode. Huge improvement over the D3L.

The termostate is located in the aft cabin which is where I really want control as I am sleeping there.

Added bonus is that the forward outlet is in the head and the church seat is warm in the AM ;-). (no heat in the V berth)


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We will have been hunkered down in Annapolis for 4 nights, waiting for the wind and rain to die down. Plan to resume the trek up the Chesapeake to the C&D Canal tomorrow AM.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

cthoops said:


> This is likely to be a very unpopular opinion amongst many of the forum members, but I don't particularly care for the Chesapeake myself and we've spent quite a bit of time on it over the past three years


You aren't among the the people who don't live on the Chesapeake.

Someone last year warned you a couple of times.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you heading down the Delaware Bay yet? Looks like a good window the next couple of days to transit the NJ coast. Thursday has the winds picking up to 25.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Reposting here:
We left Annapolis at 0530 on Monday. Winds were good, and the current turned favorable after a couple of hours as we headed up the bay. By the time we entered C&D Canal (12:30) the current was ripping in our favor. The boat went through the Canal at over 8kts most of the way! As a result, we entered the Delaware River at 1430!

Once in the Delaware, the current was foul until we passed Artificial Island and the nuke. Then it turned in our favor, and we made it to our initial target anchorage (Nantuxet Cove) by 7pm. We SHOULD have kept going.

The wind had completely died by 1600, and we rode the current. However, by 2000 the wind piped up from the south, making it a horrible place to rest. I gave up by 2100, and we set out, dodging crab pots by spotlight, for Cape May.

In order to stay clear of the pots, I made a bee line for the shipping channel. This was a good decision until midnight, when my AIS display suddenly showed 5 targets closing on me from both ahead and astern. One vessel hailed us by name, and politely asked me to get out of the channel.

We made it into the anchorage at Cape May at 0330 this morning.

The Delaware River sucks!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

tempest said:


> Are you heading down the Delaware Bay yet? Looks like a good window the next couple of days to transit the NJ coast. Thursday has the winds picking up to 25.


We left Cape May at 0900 this morning. I am currently looking at amusement parks on the 'Jersey Shore, and posting on SailNet. The Admiral is at the helm.

I have to say that I am VERY impressed by her fortitude, and willingness to step up! She has been mostly a fair weather sailor. Last night (this morning?) on the Delaware was nasty: 4+ foot swells and the boat was slamming. She dealt with it and did not complain at all.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds Great! One does what they have to do, You owe her a nice Dinner ;-) Hopefully the trip North will go smoothly. If you get weary, you can stop at Atlantic City. And get some decent rest. From AC if you leave pre-dawn, you could probably make it to Sandy hook with some Daylight. Otherwise just keep going. It's roughly 24 hours to the Hook from Cape May.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Atlantic City is 5nm off the bow to port! We should land before 3pm. We're staying at the Golden Nugget because they were the only marina with space.  We NEED showers!

Early dinner, early to bed, and back at it tomorrow morning at 0400.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

With a 4:00 am departure you’ll make Atlantic Highlands with plenty of daylight to spare. Our waterline is shorter than yours and we left at 4:30 am a few weeks ago. We dropped the anchor well before sunset and you have even more daylight now. Safe travels!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The wind in the marina, I am told, was howling last night. The Admiral said that we should get another hour of sleep. I heard nothing, but I was dead asleep. So we started out at 0500.










Sea has about 1ft swell every 6 sec. with about 5-8 kts of wind. We're making 6.0kts, but we are on our way!😃


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

If your destination is the Atlantic Highlands. You can Anchor behind the Breakwater wall, between the end of the wall and the moored boats. There's plenty of room. ( north side of the channel) Or, you could go over to the south side of the Channel and anchor just outside the channel at the base of the hill there. Tidal range is around 5 ft. so keep that in mind when scoping. As long as you're inside the end of the breakwater wall, the Atlantic Highlands Yacht Club Launch can pick you up and shuttle you back and forth to town. You'll get club Priviliges + Key to the showers. It's $25.00 for 24 hrs. At last check, there were no rental moorings available. There are plenty of restaurants in town, A laundrymat, a hardware store, and a supermarket, all withing walking distance. The AHYC launch can be reached on Channel 09 . They Run until 10:00 P.M tonight. 
There's a fuel dock there as well. Same Channel (09) You can Hail them as "Atlantic Highlands Fuel Dock" They close at 6 p.m. And it's a good idea to fuel up at high tide if pssible ( fixed docks) . If you wanted a slip you'd call the Munciple Marina. Thursday " Could" be a crappy day, Friday perhaps too. But weather looks great beyond that.

You could easily make Manhasset Bay and Port Washington in a short day, if you prefer to keep moving on Thur. Or hang out in the AH. In any case currents up the East River look good for a morning departure from the AH. ( not too early)

Lastly, if you go to the AH enter the Channel from the East end of the wall. NOT the West end, where the Ferries Dock. There are pilings from an old pier that are covered at high tide.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

That is the destination. Thank you!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We should make Sandy Hook around 5pm. If that's the case, then we have a decision to make: spend the night in Atlantic Highlands (and deal with tomorrow's weather), or stop at Tip-Of-The-Hook for dinner and a nap, then head off at 2150hrs to catch a ride up the East River. If we do the latter, we will spend the night at Port Washington.

What would you do?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmm. By the tip of the Hook, I'm assuming that you mean Horseshoe Cove? Only you know how you'll feel after a couple of long days and nights. Going up the River at night is fine, it does require extra diligence, with all the shore side light distractions, to see the shipping movements. Then, you'll have to anchor at night in Manhasset bay. I'm not sure if they're leaving the pendants on the public moorings. Last time I was there there were some attached, but the time before we had to call the taxi. I just anchored out in front of the Manhasset Bay YC's mooring field, instead, with good holding.

See how you feel when you round the hook. You can anchor at Horseshoe, if you want and get some rest, see how you feel at 9 p.m. or so, 

You actually don't have to catch the beginning the the flood up the East River, in fact, you can catch the tail end of the flood.at Hell gate, Which turns against you at 05:36 in the morning on Thursday. So you could even do like a 1 a.m. departure. 
Starting up the river about 1 hr 15 min before the Turn Say around 4:15 am. 

When you catch the tail end of the flood in the East River, You then catch the Ebb in the Sound. 

Me, I might anchor in the Atlantic Highlands, Relax, shower have a nice dinner, take the next day off and see the town hang out. Then leave the Highlands on Saturday headed for Port Jeff in clear weather. 

Stay Safe Whatever you decide


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Atlantic Highlands is such a cruiser-friendly stop! I’d just hang out there until the weather clears and enjoy the East River in daylight.


----------



## DanM1 (Oct 4, 2017)

The river at night isn't bad, but I wouldn't like to come into a dark mooring area. I'd probably leave AH around 10-11 tomorrow morning and wear foulies. You'll be motoring most of the way anyway. Supposed to be a clearer window early afternoon.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for all of the thoughtful replies!

We were very concerned about the forecasted weather, and I wasn't comfortable with our anchorage - next to the CG station, in 20 feet of water, seemingly 100 feet from the beach! I gave The Admiral the choice: move to Atlantic Highlands, or head through New York City to Port Washington. She chose Port Washington, so off we set at 1950hrs.

The current was foul all the way up the Ambrose Channel, The Narrows, and
The Upper Bay anchorage. We started under the Brooklyn Bridge with slack current, and then we had a ride up the East River! Meeting a tug pushing a barge at Hell Gate got my blood pumping. The view, however, was INCREDIBLE!



























Note, there is NO WAY that I would attempt this at night unless I was already familiar with the journey. Also, I still have my track from the way south on the plotter at the helm, and that was invaluable!

We arrived in Port Washington at 0200 this morning. We dropped the hook, and turned in. I made a reservation for tonight at one of the marinas, so we're going to miss the rain!


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Fantastic pictures! Congrats on getting the Jersey coast behind you - it’s all easy-peasy now!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

You're certainly more energetic than me! Yes, the lights of the City are very cool, at night. Glad you had a good passage. 
The last time I came down at night, I met a Tug, hip towing a barge stacked 3 high with containers, coming up the west side of Roosevelt Island. The Tug was next to the island and barely visible. Just before headnig down, I called a securite. ( U.N. was in session). Police everywhere. He called me back to say he saw me, and he was drifting my way, asked if I could hug the hwy. side. All I could see of him was the Black Hole moving on the Horizon that the Barge Created. I'm so Glad I didn't meet him at the Gate. 

Enjoy your rainy day at the Marina and get some well earned rest.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> Thanks for all of the thoughtful replies!
> 
> We were very concerned about the forecasted weathe......
> 
> We arrived in Port Washington at 0200 this morning. We dropped the hook, and turned in. I made a reservation for tonight at one of the marinas, so we're going to miss the rain!


Well done!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

tempest said:


> You're certainly more energetic than me!


Energetic or masochistic?

We saw several tugs pushing barges down the East River, and the damn Staten Island Ferries - In addition to having to dodge them,, their AIS transponders show both ends as their bow. I saw a pentagon that kept flipping its point.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol. Maybe Both. 

I avoid the Staten Island Ferries, by going through the Flats on the Brooklyn side and up or down through the Buttermilk Channel on the other side of Governor's Island. Though, commerical activity has picked up considerably through there in recent years. 

Yes, the Staten Island Ferries, go forward in both directions, they don't have to back out and turn around like the other ferries do. Probably a good thing, they'd block the whole east river entrance from the Hudson if they did.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Traveled 50nm to Branford, CT today. Somehow managed to avoid the thunderstorms that have been all over Long Island Sound today. 

Tomorrow: Point Judith - maybe.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> Traveled 50nm to Branford, CT today. Somehow managed to avoid the thunderstorms that have been all over Long Island Sound today.
> 
> Tomorrow: Point Judith - maybe.


Swinging on the hook, in the refuge, right now. Arrived in time to BBQ dinner last night. Only boat here. Waiting for guests to awake, so it's nice quiet time. Fog is thick. Reportedly going to lift by 9. We'll head out long before you can get here, but not sure of today's destination.

Welcome home. Almost.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

My wife tells me that we left Fort Myers 40 days ago! We stayed 2 nights in Fernandina Beach to explore, and have had 6 days (total) of weather delays, so that would be 33 days of travel on our O'day35. 

I wonder if that guy who was looking at a Benneteau 31 in Punta Gorda, and wanted it delivered to New York, and to have the delivery captain teach him to sail the boat - all in 14 days - ever got someone to take him up on it.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We made it into Point Judith! The trip up LIS was great, because we rode the current. However, once we left the Sound, the swell increased from 1 foot to 6-8 foot short period. The Admiral was NOT happy. I earned the double scotch!

Home tomorrow 😃


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We made it... and we're still married!

Here are some stats: 
290 engine hours - 1595 miles - 42 days aboard the boat. 
7 days of weather delay, and 2 days of planned sightseeing. 
We didn't use the dink until we returned to our home marina - Good thing too, because the bottom has started to come unglued from the tubes. I have a brand new Achilles folded up in the rear quarter-berth that I couldn't use because I couldn't get the RI registration numbers for it. Now I have 2 dinghies!
We anchored out 15 times, and spent 27 in marinas (several waiting on weather)
Some of the favorite marinas include:

River Forest Manor & Marina Belhaven, NC- free golf carts! Free laundry! REALLY clean bathrooms!
Homer Smith Marine in Beaufort, NC - free loaner car!
Osprey Marina in Myrtle Beach, NC - Nice setting, cheap fuel, Nice people!!
Safe Harbor Annapolis, MD - Staff went out of their way to see that we were taken care of!
Best Anchorage - Cane Patch Creek in GA.
Worst Anchorage - Alligator River just north of the swing bridge. Unholy number of midgees! I'll be cleaning that mess for years!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Congratulations! Welcome home!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

And you brought the nice weather!! 

The ICW is a long haul. Glad you got it done, having recalled a few interrupted attempts in the past. Probably too early to ask if you‘d do it again next year.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> And you brought the nice weather!!
> 
> The ICW is a long haul. Glad you got it done, having recalled a few interrupted attempts in the past. Probably too early to ask if you'd do it again next year.


No, it isn't. And the answer is no.

If Fort Myers Beach were a better destination for a CRUISING boat, then it would be a hard decision. However, the poor water quality (because most of the polluted water from Lake Okeechobee is diverted to the Caloosahatchee), and the lack of places to which to sail, make the journey to and from Fort Myers better than the destination. The trip is hard on the engine (3 years of normal-cruising use in a month!).

I was called by Offshore Sailing as I was entering New York Harbor because they are eagerly looking for instructors. I have also been able to catch some racing experience in FMB through the GoSailing app. I believe that i will be able to get my sailing fix without bringing my boat.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

eherlihy said:


> We made it... and we're still married!
> 
> Here are some stats:
> 290 engine hours - 1595 miles - 42 days aboard the boat.
> ...


Well I don't think you are cut out for cruising, sorry. You turned this into a "get there" trip and missed all the good stuff. Yet I think you did the trip north more leisure than the one south.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I assumed that might be the case. I’m glad you got to experience it, or you may have always wondered. Is Ft Myers a fixed destination? Do you own a winter place there? I’m much more a fan of the East Coast.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> I assumed that might be the case. I'm glad you got to experience it, or you may have always wondered. Is Ft Myers a fixed destination? Do you own a winter place there? I'm much more a fan of the East Coast.


Yes, we have a home in Ft Myers, and a condo in MA. I changed my residency to FL 2 years ago.

The east coast has its own issues. You may remember that they had an issue with Red Tide (Karenia brevis) in 2016. Coincidentally, it happened after the ACOE started dumping more water into the St Lucie than usual because of the rains that Florida experienced in 2015. - Go figure... The trip ACROSS the state and Lake O. (5 locks and several draw/swing bridges) is interesting in its own right.

If it were my decision alone, we would sell the condo in MA, and buy a bigger boat (with a shower and HVAC). We would actually CRUISE up & down the AICW (yes @Don L - I agree) and enjoy more time in the places through which we travel.

However, my wife has parents and family in MA and they need all our help when we are "up north." EVERYBODY that we know is CONSTANTLY asking; "When are you going to get (t)here... " and I feel pressure from that.

Bringing the boat to Fort Myers Beach was a "bucket list" trip, and I am glad that I made the trip in both directions.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yay! Well done!


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

Have made the trip up the East River a few times, including one night passage and it is pretty spectacular. Also, Port Washington is one of my favorite stops on the trip north. If you stop again I highly recommend Bosporus restaurant. Just up the street from the Stop and Shop.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

eherlihy said:


> Bringing the boat to Fort Myers Beach was a "bucket list" trip, and I am glad that I made the trip in both directions.


That is all that matters and I am happy for you.

And yes, cruising life in a "big" boat is a lot different. And general sailing out of Boston and in the Mass Bay is a lot better than sailing out of Ft Meyer's IMO having done both (when you aren't COLD!).


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Based in ft Myers give you the keys


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

At 5kts, it is a 20 hr sail, and I needed reliable and available crew to plan that. Did not happen.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> EVERYBODY that we know is CONSTANTLY asking; "When are you going to get (t)here... " and I feel pressure from that.


That really is difficult. I couldn't justify owning our boat, if I did not greatly prioritize the use of it, from May to Oct. Birthdays, holidays, graduations, christenings, concerts, sports, etc, etc. There is literally something every single week. I've made that clear to my family forever, I'm out of town all summer. On the other hand, I offer to them to have whatever gathering they would like me to attend, on the boat itself. They often take me up on it, just did a Birthday two weekends ago (even though it was pouring rain and cold). I see so many of my dock neighbors saying they have other things to attend and one who's in-laws are in real bad shape and expect to barely get to their boat all summer.

I am blessed that both my parents are in their 80s and amply healthy enough to care for themselves. I don't know if I could keep up this prohibition, if they needed support. Depends on what kind of support, I suppose.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> That really is difficult. I couldn't justify owning our boat, if I did not greatly prioritize the use of it, from May to Oct. Birthdays, holidays, graduations, christenings, concerts, sports, etc, etc. There is literally something every single week. I've made that clear to my family forever, I'm out of town all summer. On the other hand, I offer to them to have whatever gathering they would like me to attend, on the boat itself. They often take me up on it, just did a Birthday two weekends ago (even though it was pouring rain and cold). I see so many of my dock neighbors saying they have other things to attend and one who's in-laws are in real bad shape and expect to barely get to their boat all summer.
> 
> I am blessed that both my parents are in their 80s and amply healthy enough to care for themselves. I don't know if I could keep up this prohibition, if they needed support. Depends on what kind of support, I suppose.


We emphasized the same thing before we left to go cruising. The season in the northeast is so short that we basically told everyone we were unavailable from May - October. It helped that our families both live a full day's travel away (one side by car, one side by plane) but we still needed to give frequent reminders to our friends.

We see the same thing as you with our dock neighbors. If boating isn't made a priority, it's too easy to only get out a 1/2 dozen times a season (if that).


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> That really is difficult. I couldn't justify owning our boat, if I did not greatly prioritize the use of it, from May to Oct. Birthdays, holidays, graduations, christenings, concerts, sports, etc, etc. There is literally something every single week. I've made that clear to my family forever, I'm out of town all summer. On the other hand, I offer to them to have whatever gathering they would like me to attend, on the boat itself. They often take me up on it, just did a Birthday two weekends ago (even though it was pouring rain and cold). I see so many of my dock neighbors saying they have other things to attend and one who's in-laws are in real bad shape and expect to barely get to their boat all summer.
> 
> I am blessed that both my parents are in their 80s and amply healthy enough to care for themselves. I don't know if I could keep up this prohibition, if they needed support. Depends on what kind of support, I suppose.


I try to do the boat all summer... but now retired and having sailed for 36 years I am mostly a fair weather sailor so unless the weather is conducive to sailing... I am not at the boat... and especially now that I am in a slip and not a mooring, The difference of over nighting and hanging out on a mooring is night and day compared to ANY slip. So the boat is more accessible for actually sailing and working not as a home in a marina slip. Sure I can move to 1/2 mile and anchor... but that seems a bit crazy and the location is not as lovely as the NPT mooring,
Long story short... there are other things that come up in sailing season and they get my attention/time.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> However, my wife has parents and family in MA and they need all our help when we are "up north." EVERYBODY that we know is CONSTANTLY asking; "When are you going to get (t)here... " and I feel pressure from that.


On our recent France to Caribbean non-stop I put on Iridium Go and for the first time had unlimited downloads over the satellite 24/7. Free SMS messages, email, a map page with weather and where we were.... Oh, did I say the weather??????????????? Yup! Right on the location page is the current _predicted_ wind. Marjories Dad would gibber to her in French messages that I was a fool because he could clearly see our course should be 270 not 180. Every fricken day! One of my mates wrote that "by now I would be in the Yacht Club bar with my TEAM". Team? For petes sake we're cruising! No times, no "Teams" . Before we left France I was playing with the new weather and routing software and I remarked to Marjorie that the model had an amazing, obviously wrong, passage time of 26 days (along with another one of 156 days!). Marjorie told her Mother. So between Day 26 and Day 37 when we finally arrived we had the daily text: "Stop LYING TO US! Why don't you finish??"

Of course these things should not put pressure on us. But they do. A lot of pressure. Guard against it by holding 180 or slowing down - actually you can stop the boat, point it the wrong way, and then send the Update information  That'll stuff them 

Mark


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I have been living and cruising on my boat almost 5 years now. 

I am STILL trying to learn the difference between cruising and just sailing. Till you make some progress in knowing the difference you will have a lot of crappy cruising.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Don L said:


> I have been living and cruising on my boat almost 5 years now.
> 
> I am STILL trying to learn the difference between cruising and just sailing. Till you make some progress in knowing the difference you will have a lot of crappy cruising.


hahahaha... sailing you are going no where... cruising you go from one place to another place.


----------

